#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 貓科巢穴 >  > [新聞] 四川首次拍到四只雪豹同框畫面 三只小的約3個月

## 狼王白牙

轉自： 新華圖片

2017年11月06日 | 來源： 中國新聞網

罕見的四只雪豹同框畫面。　臥龍保護區供圖



記者5日從首屆橫斷山雪豹保護行動研討會獲悉，四川臥龍國家級自然保護區首次拍到四只雪豹同框畫面，3個點位分別記錄到一母三子行蹤。

據了解，這3個點位共拍攝到了五段視頻。其中三段是在6月的其中3天在高山草甸上拍到的。有的視頻中，雪豹媽媽帶著三只小雪豹緩緩地走入鏡頭，三只小雪豹走走停停、左顧右看。有的視頻裏，雪豹媽媽覓食去了，三只小豹子乖乖坐在草地上，啃腳丫子玩兒。

雪豹是獨居動物，大約在兩周歲後離開母親，獨自生活，成為那個孤傲不羈、敏感機警、行蹤詭秘的“雪山之王”。專家分析，這三只小雪豹約3個月。

2017年6月，臥龍保護區的野外科研人員根據之前掌握的雪豹痕跡，對區內海拔4000至5700米的132平方公裏的區域進行了紅外線相機網格化布控，覆蓋包括魏家溝、梯子溝及野牛溝交界、臥龍關溝、銀廠溝、正河等五個雪豹棲息地及潛在棲息地。這是臥龍有史以來開展的規模最大的一次雪豹監測。



罕見的四只雪豹同框畫面。　臥龍保護區供圖


這些相機在野外連續工作捕獲了大量雪豹珍稀野外活動影像。8個科考小組用近半個月時間完成了對雪豹監測數據的回收，此次拍攝到雪豹的紅外相機位點數47個，清晰可見雪豹薔薇花斑的照片782張，拍攝到雪豹視頻共計時長36分鐘。

2017年10月，臥龍保護區開展了新一輪野外雪豹監測數據的回收工作。根據整理紅外線觸發相機拍攝到的雪豹畫面和視頻，比對雪豹花紋，判定出僅此次拍攝便拍到26只。

在研討會上，來自雪豹保護方面的專家一致認為，臥龍的雪豹分布密度居全國首位，這也説明臥龍保護區內食物資源充沛，生態係統健康完整，生態環境總體質量很好。

據了解，本次研討會由四川省林業廳主辦。來自雪豹保護領域的專家、各大保護組織及四川雪豹重點分布自然保護區的負責人在會議期間就橫斷山雪豹保護現狀及監測經驗進行了深入交流，並通過了《臥龍雪豹宣言》，倡議加強對雪豹的保護和研究。（賀劭清 安源）

----------


## 白雨云

令人振奮的消息!
先前也曾見過有關這種動物的報導,聽說成豹會以自己的尾巴摀住口鼻保暖w
小雪豹好可愛~(翻滾)成年雪豹則是有種凜然生威的感覺.

----------

